# More BB Pistol



## rock_breaker (Oct 5, 2020)

Here is the start of  the retaining bracket; there will be a 3/8" hole between the grooves. The end near the rectangular part will have half circle aligning shoulders around the yet to be drilled & threaded hole.

Tryin
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
g to get rotary table set up to keep working on BB pistol. Also am trying to get a picture posted.


----------

